# [SOLVED] Help for graphic driver



## silverbear (Mar 5, 2008)

I just reformatted my computer and now i find that when i watch movies, scroll down websites, i-tunes, microsoft words, it is not smooth and seems to lag a little

I ran DirectX Dignostic Tool and it says:
The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.

To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.

Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.

The big problem is my computer is not any brands like Dell/HP etc...as it is put together by PC shop (since it's cheaper)...my cousin says they are suppose to give me the CD to install the driver but somehow they did not

Can anyone enlighten me on how to get the right driver?? Big thanks!!

------------------------------------
I ran everest and this is what i got:

DirectX Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Display Driver ] 

DirectDraw Device Properties: 
DirectDraw Driver Name display 
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver 
Hardware Driver vga.dll 
Hardware Description 


DirectX Sound 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Sound Driver ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description Primary Sound Driver 
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 96000 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver Yes 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Supported 
DirectSound3D Not Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 

[ Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) 
Driver Module vinyl97.sys 
Primary Buffers 1 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 96000 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 1 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver Yes 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Supported 
DirectSound3D Not Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 


DirectX Music 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ MPU-401 ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description MPU-401 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Input Port 
Device Type WDM Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port Yes 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ MPU-401 ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description MPU-401 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type WDM Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port Yes 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE) 
Synthesizer Type Software 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type WDM Multimedia 
Audio Channels 2 
MIDI Channels 16000 
Voices 1000 
Available Memory System Memory 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Supported 

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ MPU-401 [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description MPU-401 [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port Yes 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ MPU-401 [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description MPU-401 [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Input Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port Yes 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer 
Synthesizer Type Software 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer 
Audio Channels 2 
MIDI Channels 16000 
Voices 1000 
Available Memory System Memory 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Supported 

Device Description Device Type 
VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro Video Adapter 
VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro 3D Accelerator 


GPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Integrated: VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro Integrated ] 

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro Integrated 
GPU Code Name UniChrome Pro 
PCI Device 1106 / 3344 
Bus Type Integrated 
GPU Clock 200 MHz 
RAMDAC Clock 350 MHz 
Pixel Pipelines 2 
TMU Per Pipeline 1 
Vertex Shaders Not Supported 
Pixel Shaders Not Supported 
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v6.0 
Pixel Fillrate 400 MPixel/s 
Texel Fillrate 400 MTexel/s 

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DDR 
Real Clock 200 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 400 MHz 

Graphics Processor Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/graphics 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=70


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

Try this: http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...6.94.39.41-windows-2000-xp-free-download.html


----------



## silverbear (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

it says setup was unable to complete the installation 

=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 12:02:41 on 3-5-2008 ===========
S3Setup v(1.01.25) 1.00.03-DC/1.00.03-WD/1.00.04-AC/1.00.20-JV/1.00.14-CL/1.00.46-M7/1.00.10-SS/1.00.29-G4/1.00.25-M5/1.00.45-MS on Win XP
bAllowReboot: TRUE
bSilentReboot: TRUE
bPromptReboot: TRUE
bPromptSilentReboot: FALSE
bRemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
bDisableMenuAnim: TRUE
bDisableMenuShadow: TRUE
bDisableAlphaSelect: TRUE
VendorID to find:1106
INF File Located at: C:\Documents and Settings\Grace Lim\Desktop\PM880_XP_16943941_wIShld_logod\pmviagi.inf
Found - ven:1106 dev:3344 ss_dev:3344 ss_ven:1106 rev:01 bus:01 devnum:00 func:00 (inVGA=1)
Enumerating Display class devices...
No more displays.
Could not find an enumerate device to match hardware.
Enumerating all Enum\PCI registry entries...
Device #0 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_0314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #1 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06'
Device #2 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_1314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #3 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_2314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #4 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81'
Device #5 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_41701106&REV_60'
Device #6 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_0001174B&REV_78'
Device #7 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_86'
Device #8 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_31491106&REV_80'
Device #9 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3208&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #10 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #11 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_33441106&REV_01'
Found matching hardware.
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_33441106&REV_01\4&8ca73a7&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: "VIA.Mfg".
Description="%viagfx.DeviceDesc0% = viagfx, PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3118".
Cannot find compatible device for VEN_1106&DEV_3344 in C:\Documents and Settings\Grace Lim\Desktop\PM880_XP_16943941_wIShld_logod\pmviagi.inf.
DestroyTimerWindow returned an error!
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.



----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

According to your first message the vendor is Via and the ID is 3344 this translates to a P4M800 Pro Video chipset. Listed below is the link from Via for that Chipset:

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/xpesp2_p4m800ce_16944444_xp_wishld_logo_v20.zip

I think the previous driver package was not the right one? If DirectX has properly identified the Vendor and the product ID? Then the above driver package should work. Let me know if it does not. Then we will take different steps to determine the correct vendor and product ID.

HTH

Bill


----------



## silverbear (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

erm sorry but i am really bad in such stuff...after DL the driver and extracting the files...what should i do to install it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

when you d/loaded it is there a setup or exe file you click on to install


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*



silverbear said:


> erm sorry but i am really bad in such stuff...after DL the driver and extracting the files...what should i do to install it?


I apologize, I thought that archive and an installer program. The following link DOES have a SETUP.EXE file in the archive. I downloaded it to make sure this time:

http://drivers.viaarena.com/P4M800Pro-P4M800CE_220001z_XP_wIShld_logod.zip

This one will be easier to install.

HTH

BIll


----------



## silverbear (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*

Yes yes thanks for solving my problem...haha it works now 

Big thanks again


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Help for graphic driver*



silverbear said:


> Yes yes thanks for solving my problem...haha it works now
> 
> Big thanks again


You are most welcome.

Feel free to come back for more help, if you need it.

Bill


----------

